
Urgent: Pre-Revenue B2B Sales Forecasting - lylah_shaw
Hi,
I need to create a pre-revenue sales forecast for a b2b ad tech product. Can someone guide me or post relevant links on how to go about it please?<p>-Lylah<p>PS: you can also email me on lylah.shaw@yandex.com
======
BryanBigs
Since you are pre-revenue, you are guessing. It (hopefully) is educated
guessing, but in the end you are making a best-case projection. So you need to
be able to back up whatever assumptions you can use. For example, some reports
have mobile ad revenue growth up between 70-100% y/y. So, I'm guessing your
main revenue drivers are going to be the price points, market penetration, and
the amount of repeat users/churn (depending on if it's a SaaS revenue model or
not).

It's hard to give you much more without some more information, but in essence
figure out how much of the market you can capture per month, how much you
charge for those, and how many people reuse/stick around each month. And then
do a low/high case as well. It's unlikely any of these will be close to the
eventual truth, but you'll at least understand the drivers.

If you are asking what the numbers should be...well, that's your job as the
guy with the product. :)

